# ghost image on LCD monitor



## Callidor (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't exactly know this could happen.  I was playing Final Fantasy XI the other day, and I noticed that I had a faint ghost image of the chat log lingering on the screen.  Initially I thought it was a bug with the game, but then I noticed it in other games.  I tried changing driver versions to see if that would get rid of it, but then I noticed that it was visible even outside of 3d applications.  It's just always there, though very faint.  I confirmed this by swapping monitors with another PC in the house.  The ghost image is still there on another PC, and this PC doesn't show it on another monitor.

So if I really did spend so many hours on that game that I burned that image onto the screen, is there anything I can do to get rid of it, or am I just stuck with it?


----------



## reddevil6 (Apr 6, 2008)

na once a image is burnted into a screen it's there 4ever.
that's why i have to be carefull with our 50'' plasma they burn in so easy.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 6, 2008)

I would argue otherwise. LCD's are supposed to be immune to permanent burn-in (not plasma's though), however they can develop temporary Image retention/persistence. I used to have bad problems on my old timer. After turning it off for 24 hours and fullscreening a white image onto the screen for an extended period of time, they seems to have gone away altogether.


----------



## Callidor (Apr 6, 2008)

Well the strangest thing...I'm really not seeing it right now.  It's persisted for a few days, but it seems to have gone away just overnight.  I don't know how this could possibly be an intermitent problem lol.  Perhaps I'm just not noticing it right now.  I'll take your advice though.  I have an Alienware m15x laptop on the way, so once I get that, I'll probably be able to go a while without needing this monitor.  Then I'll hold the white image. thanks for the help.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 6, 2008)

Callidor said:


> Well the strangest thing...I'm really not seeing it right now.  It's persisted for a few days, but it seems to have gone away just overnight.  I don't know how this could possibly be an intermitent problem lol.  Perhaps I'm just not noticing it right now.  I'll take your advice though.  I have an Alienware m15x laptop on the way, so once I get that, I'll probably be able to go a while without needing this monitor.  Then I'll hold the white image. thanks for the help.



lol, it went away overnight, It'll do that. The problem I had with my monitor is that once it started happening it got on a roll of sorts. Images would stick after being left still, in just a couple minutes. I had to do the above to whack some sense back into it.

No hay problema, buena suerte! =]


----------

